# my handsome little boy



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I haven't posted a pic of Bennie for a while. (Yes, he is sitting on his water dish; he thinks it doubles as a toilet! I do clean it out when there's poop in there.) I love his colors; he has 2 white or very pale yellow primaries in his right wind and his 2 central tail feathers are the same color. He is so pretty when he flies; wish I could get a pic of that, but neither I nor my camera are quick enough!


----------



## nassrah5 (Aug 3, 2016)

What about the perches and the dirty bars ?


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

He is lovely!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

What a cutie  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cat (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh he is so cute. Luv the name!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Bennie is a handsome boy


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

He's beautiful! Love the white wing tip! I have a 3 week old chick right now who has 1 white wingtip, he also has a grey face but a yellow head and white or yellow patches on his tummy...


----------

